# what fauna should i add to planted 5g tank



## ngp (Feb 24, 2013)

My tank is 5G. Stats are:

18" x 9" x 7"(high).

It's been cycling for 2.5 weeks and i am guessing it will take 4-6 weeks.

ph 6
ammonia 0.25 (decreasing)
nitrite 5 (steady)
nitrate 5 (decreasing)
DIY C02 (2ltr)
Dosing with Aquavitro line
Lighting Aquaray growbeam 1000nd (10 hours per day)
ADA Amazon powder, ADA Colorado Sand
78 F
Eheim 250

No fauna although i noticed that one of the new plants i got from aquarium west has dropped a tiny snail in my tank yesterday. Plants are java moss, java fern, anubias nano petite, ludwigia repens rubin, echinodorus reni, pogostemon helferi.

Question is what Fauna should i put in the tank when it has finished cycling (or should i drop shrimps in now to cover algae should it arise) . I have pretty much zero algae today.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Lots of options ranging from shrimp to small rasboras. I was going to suggest gobies but I saw that your pH is below 7, so probably not a good idea.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't put fauna in, especially shrimp in until your ADA soil has completely cycled. This can take a while if you don't do daily water changes to get rid of the ammonia.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

So.. this is one of those... 'what would you do question' right? 

If I had a magic wand, free time, a place for an aquarium, unlimited budget for a beautiful 5 gallon rimless tank, I would swing that magic wand and make myself single and childless again. Oh sorry... got ahead of myself here. With your set up, I think it will eventually look like a jungle.... it will take some time with your low light & low fertilizer approach but why not go with something really exotic? What's exotic? I dont know.. Ghost Knife or something in that 'unique catagory. I think Tetras looks sad in small 5G tank but that's my opinion. Keeps us posted!


----------

